# BBK again



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi. today at last i fit my porsche brembo z18 6 pot brake calipers and ecs 358mm disc,,,,, i need to know,, the calipers seem to fit on either side of the car, but do they go with the big piston at the top or the small one,,,,, also, with the disc, do the cooling vents " lead " or " trail",, one way would force cold air into the disc the other would draw hot air out,,, does anyone know for sure, or can they give me the number of the guy who does all the brembo stuff,, ta R


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Caliper nipples should be at the top of the caliper.

Usually the smaller piston is at the leading position and a larger one at the trailing position.

Cooling vents as per the pic below..


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been looking into this and from what I've seen...on a porsche they are behind the disc (9 o'clock position) with the bleed nipple at the top. On the tt they are ahead of the disc ( 3 o'clock position) so if you rotate the caliper (start at 9 o'clock,end up at 3 o'clock) then the bleed nipple will be at the bottom.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ggod man,, i was hoping you would come across with the info ,, ta R


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

on the z18 there are 4 nipple holes,, two are connected with a pipe allowing two for bleed nipples,, normally these go t the top,, everything else is the same except for the positioning of the dissimilar pistons ( 2 big, 2 med, 2 small )


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> ....so if you rotate the caliper (start at 9 o'clock,end up at 3 o'clock) then the bleed nipple will be at the bottom.


In this case you can usually swap the bleed nipples and the crossover pipe over. The bleed nipples need to be at the top otherwise when you come to bleed them you will have issues.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes thanks ,,the bleed nipples are not an issue and since the pipe / niples can be either top or bottom they can not be taken as a positional guide,, i am going with the piston position


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers lee...did think you could swap the nips and pipes over.. been looking at porsche images and if the calipers have porsche written on them, it should read top to bottom on the passenger side...that's with the caliper behind the disc, so rotated to the front of the disc it will read from bottom to top.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if there is no sticker on that can not be taken as much of a guide !!!,, and even, whoo is to know who put that sticker on and if it on correctly


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks again Lee.. just had you opinion verified by a brembo " expert ",, thank you vm..


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> thanks again Lee.. just had you opinion verified by a brembo " expert ",, thank you vm..


You mean you doubted me.... :evil: :evil:

Haha!! :lol: :lol:

Always good to get a 2nd opinion... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

here how mine sat


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


> here how mine sat


based on Lee's rotational diagram I'd say the discs are on the wrong way and rotating forward not backwards.

Am I reading it wrong or are these disc groves kinda staggered?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Cuprabhoy said:


> based on Lee's rotational diagram I'd say the discs are on the wrong way and rotating forward not backwards


Chances are the vented part of his discs aren't curved and are just straight so it won't actually make any difference.

Only way to tell properly would be to see a pic of the vanes.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the grooves should run in same direction as the vanes, trailing to remove heat , dust , gas,, so i guess that picture is correct,,,,,,,,, well i just got my calipers built up and bit late in the day to start changing around so will fit tomo


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

it's only 2pm......how long do you think it takes to fit a set of discs and calipers. You'd have them fitted in a couple of hours you slacker...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cheeky fkr,, i know but it is my mates garage and he close at 5 , i dont want to rush or be a hassle to him,, got to bleed all etc and dont even know for sure if they will fit !! also he got a brand new LCR splitter he gonna give me and want to take time fitting that ,,,, ok, so now you know !!!,, 
ps,, thanks for yur advice this morn


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Your keyboard missing it's full stop? > .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no ?????, but the discs are missing the five holes to let the wheel studs recess into when they go throo the spacers so job aborted today again,,, gonna get them drilled tonite !!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you got bolt on adaptors and the bolts are hitting the face of the discs?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes, bolt on spacers and no corresponding holes in disc,,, the standard have,, the zinnerman have but not on the esc ones,, i should have noticed, but i must be blind,,, at least i know the wheels clear the disc and calip by plenty, and offered up the slc splitter,, looks great on the votek skirt ,so get the holes drilled on the disc this eve and all go for ramorra !!!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

The standard discs are usually multi-drilled for 5x100 and 5x112 so they fit Golfs,TTs,A3s etc


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L33JSA said:


> The standard discs are usually multi-drilled for 5x100 and 5x112 so they fit Golfs,TTs,A3s etc


might be, but i know i could get my spacers on and the wheel nut recessed into the holes, also with the zimmerman 255 but not these ones 258mm !!! but very happy with my LCR,, hope to get it fitted tomo


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

drilled the holes at my other mates ( yes believe it or not but i have more than one ) tonite,, but had a few toooooo any whiskeys so may be a late start tomo !!! hoping to have everything finished tomo


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Finally got mt Porsche / Brembo 6 pot Z18 and 358 mm semi float 249. Discs fitted today


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

They look MASSIVE!  very nice Roddy.

Paul


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

they are actually, abouet 2mm clearance on the wheel balance weights,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
if anybody trying this at home be ware the RS4 wheel , even with 15 mm spacer will not fit over the caliper, i tried mine today as i was intending using them s winters,, will need maybe 20 mm spacer ,, mine are R32 with a JJ fitting so clear ok


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

That is some serious stopping power you have there!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep,, the rear is next !!!!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

They look awesome! I have the exact brakes coming soon, good to know about the clearance!

What you going for on the rear?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i think the easiest and cheapest since i have everything is the front disc with custom hanger and orig caliper tho boxster calip is poss eventually


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks good....question though....why's the crossover pipe in blue?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hahah,, eagle eye !!!,, the whole caliper was blue when i got them ( tho i think orig red because i found some red trace paint here and there ) , i got them blasted and podercoated but did not want to risk blasting the pipes, and they have bits of rubber on them as well... ,, well pleased..


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Should have just bought a new crossover pipe then and left it metal coloured....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oh yea !!,, and where do you think i am going to get that up here,,, i dont mind it blue , better that than all rusty .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you think i would / should need too bleed the master cylinder even as i kept it full and did not let any air in this time,, the pedal feels ok , about same as wth the big 4 pots, but still not as high as it was with orig calips and discs ???


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Local Porsche/VW/Audi dealer since they are used on Cayennes, Touregs & Q7s I believe.

Brembo part number - 95535196110


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> do you think i would / should need too bleed the master cylinder


I would just to be sure.

Bleed the calipers again after a few miles too to give the air a chance to move around.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L33JSA said:


> Local Porsche/VW/Audi dealer since they are used on Cayennes, Touregs & Q7s I believe.
> 
> Brembo part number - 95535196110


Thank you for that , I may look into it , I could always paint them red to suit , I could even p-ny my own ones red !!! VW / audi etc can give me nothing withiut a reg g number , been there beffore looking for dust covers for brembo , no chance


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Help !!!!! Changing rear pads ,,,, piston seized so taken it out now being told that the seal wiill no o back on ... Is it poss to get it back in


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well no way that seal was going back in , so well plastered with coperseal and back without !! so is not going to last for long, is it possible to fit new seals ,,,,,,,,,, new aftermarket calips over 100 or oem 160+VAT,,,,,, that pretty much changes my rear BBK idea of retaining the oem calips and using the front disc,,, gonna look at alternatives now,, eg, boxster rear ,, anyone got any experience and advice on that.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Are you on about the main piston seal?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

L33JSA said:


> Are you on about the main piston seal?


sorry,, no not the piston seal,, I mean the dust / water cap / seal


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> sorry,, no not the piston seal,, I mean the dust / water cap / seal


I was gonna say....that would have lasted all of 5 seconds!!

Either get a rebuild kit or just get a refurbed caliper.

Problem with fitting larger calipers to the rears is the lack of handbrake mechanism.

I'd just get larger discs and the appropriate adaptor to push the caliper outwards to match.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks,, so it is not possible to fit a new dust cap onto it,,, I will look into refurb as I really would rather just use my front disc and oem calip for the rear BBK,,,, again mate,, thanks for reply


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Standard front disc thickness is 25mm, rear disc thickness is 22mm so they won't fit inbetween the pads without modifying the new pads.

Also chances are offset will be different too but this can usually be taken up with adaptors as long as it doesn't sit in too far and fowl any suspension or hub components.

Also bear in mind front discs have a very large swept area and the rears don't so there will be a large area of the disc that will be untouched by the pad contact area.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

this particular issue /mod has been done in depth in a post by Graham, ( and others ) , and all the items you mention have been dealt with,, he / they do not mod the pads but machine down the disc to the 22 mm, also the swept area is just left,, still a very good rear BBK alternative,, I was going to try to use my 235 Zinrms but they are just too big for handbrake cable, tho I offered them up today and I thot that with a bit of joogling they might be made to fit,, but unswept area would prob look a bit funny !! and they are 5lbs heavier than oem 312s
PS,, maybe it would be better to skim the pads , they are thick enough and could easy loose a few mm each side,, cheaper to replace than discs !!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

You could use golf r32 rear calipers with your front disc...you can get custom carriers on ebay...and the handbrake mechanism looks the same.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ades tt 180 said:


> You could use golf r32 rear calipers with your front disc...you can get custom carriers on ebay...and the handbrake mechanism looks the same.


good shout mate,, didn't know they were any different,, will check that out,,,,  .....maybe even use the 334 Zinrm ( V6 ) fr disc with them.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmm [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, apparently the R32 mk4 caliper is the same as mk1 TT,, just a different colour :?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> ..... but machine down the disc to the 22 mm


Why would you want to do this when the mininum wear limit of the disc is 23mm?



roddy said:


> mmm [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, apparently the R32 mk4 caliper is the same as mk1 TT,, just a different colour :?


Correct.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

roddy said:


> mmm [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, apparently the R32 mk4 caliper is the same as mk1 TT,, just a different colour :?


The R32 caliper is the same as the Mk1 V6 which will take a 32mm thick disc, it is bigger than the 225 caliper

John


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

duggy,, we are talking rear caliper here mate,,,,
skiming down to 22mm has been done and is recommended by another forum member , I have checked my discs and 22 mm is not excessively thin,,,,skiming the disc would certainly loose some weight tho I don't know how much.. altho reducing the pad might be a better idea


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> skiming down to 22mm has been done and is recommended by another forum member , I have checked my discs and 22 mm is not excessively thin,,,,skiming the disc would certainly loose some weight tho I don't know how much.. altho reducing the pad might be a better idea


Just because it's 'been done and is recommended by another forum member' doesnt make it right.

There is a reason why discs have a mininum thickness, this is obviously for safety and strength reasons - usually it allows for a lip of 1mm either side. By machining off 1.5mm from each side you are effectively fitting a disc that is already worn too much already and well past its useful life even before you put any miles on it - would you fit a set of discs that has already done 40k?

A thinner disc is a weaker disc and you risk it warping or worse still shattering it under braking.

Machining the pads is a much much safer option especially as you only have to machine just under 1mm off each one in order for it to work well.

Alternatively look for a disc that has a larger diameter and is already thinner - there is one out there as it's already used on larger TT rear brake conversions.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes of course there re parameters for things like brake discs,, but using an item under less effort than that for which it is designed then those parameters are wider. the effort / energy absorbed in a front disc being used on the rear are considerably less that those for which it is designed , I know discs can work safely considerably under the recommended level,, so i would reckon it will have no problem dealing with the loads on the rear.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

roddy said:


> mmm [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,, apparently the R32 mk4 caliper is the same as mk1 TT,, just a different colour :?


correct. ..Both use the 256 rear disc. ..look at the mk5 r32...It uses 310 rear discs, and you can also get the carriers for these off eBay to use the 312 front tt discs...


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Also...The latest shape a4 uses 300 mil discs (i think) but the rear caliper has an electronic handbrake mechanism. ..don't know if you could use the carriers off one of them?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> yes of course there re parameters for things like brake discs,, but using an item under less effort than that for which it is designed then those parameters are wider. the effort / energy absorbed in a front disc being used on the rear are considerably less that those for which it is designed


Wear limits are 2mm less than the new figure regardless if they are front or rear discs.

So what you're saying is basically you'd be more happy about fitting a set of worn brake discs on the rear of the car than on the front of the car because they don't do much anyway? Do rear brakes not wear then? Do the calipers not clamp on either side of them?

Why do people renew the discs when they get a lip on them? Why don't they just skim them and refit them?



roddy said:


> I know discs can work safely considerably under the recommended level,, so i would reckon it will have no problem dealing with the loads on the rear


...and of course you know this for a fact do you?

Why even bother taking the risk in the first place.....after all these are one of the most important if not the most important mechanical areas of a car - they can potentially be the difference between life & death......and you're willing to take the risk because 'you reckon it will be ok' just so that you can have bigger looking rear brakes?

Have a look into Audi S4 300mm rear discs - these fit with an appropriate adaptor if you redrill the PCD.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

don't start doing a spandy here and twisting facts around to suit your point,,, ,,, to " refit " would mean to fit back into orig position NOT use for different purpose for which different parameters will apply,,,,the figures which the maufacturers supply are for a certain purpose / use and are intended to be viewed as such..
thanks for the lecture on safety and I am sure that you think I need it :? ,, but you need not worry too much  
ades,, I am sure there are other systems which can be used but I am trying to find ways of using what I have,, I can use what I got with just making or buying a set of carriers , prob is one of my calipers is nacked and not sure if just to replace it or get a pair of bigger ones,,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> don't start doing a spandy here and twisting facts around to suit your point,,, ,,, to " refit " would mean to fit back into orig position NOT use for different purpose for which different parameters will apply,,,,the figures which the maufacturers supply are for a certain purpose / use and are intended to be viewed as such


What makes you think I'm twisting facts? Do you think the composition or materials or the way in which brake discs are manufactured or quality of them varies dependant upon if they are fitted on the front or the rear of the car? The only difference being is size & whether they are vented or not and this is dependant upon the weight and performance of the vehicle they are being used on.

What you're basically saying here is....when the front discs wear out on the front....I'll skim them up and shove them on the back instead because they don't do as much work so I'm sure they'll be fine for another 40k or so??

I totally agree that the figures that the manufacturers supply are indeed for a certain purpose/use - i.e.when brake discs reach the wear limit and are past their fit for purpose use replace them.

That's like saying when the tyres on the front of the car wear out whack them on the back of the car instead [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mate I would expect better from you !!! perhaps you don't understand why things have different specifications and tollerances,, and the tyres,, are u 'avin a laf mate.


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Just to jump in here,

could you put Porsche 4 pots on the rear and then for the handbrake use a line lock?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Scrap that idea would be an mot fail

Need to start looking into seperate small hand brake calipers, going to have a chat with a few people at UDs as I know a few have big brake conversions on the rear


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a rear BBK is simple if you are content with bigger disc only and don't require to go bigger caliper,,, or have bottomless pockets  ,, there are a couple of guides on here,,,, I will be interested in what you can find out at your meet, ( if I have not done mine by then ) I have been looking at ways of extending the h/b cable,, silver soldering would be good but access is not good for open flame soldering


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Could you make up a short extension cable?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

do you mean "you " as me in particular or in the general term of " one ",,, personally I could make one with silver soldering but using an open flame ( as I said prev ) so close to rear cv boot etc is asking for trouble , tho I expect some fire proof masking is easily poss,, ( a wet blanket is all that is needed ) the alternative is to remove the whole cable from the car,, I dont know how easy that is...any other way is what I am thinking of,, some sort of bullet connection or small neat fitting,, but I don't know of any,, visit to Maplin I think  ,,, but that is only necessary if you want to change the calip or go over 306 mm disc.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> mate I would expect better from you !!! perhaps you don't understand why things have different specifications and tollerances


I understand perfectly well why things have different specifications & tolerances.....and like I said front & rear discs both have exactly the same wear tolerances.

I would expect common sense to prevail here.....clearly not??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

clearly not,, as you may notice, front brakes and rear brakes are different sizes,, there is a reason for that !!!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

roddy said:


> clearly not,, as you may notice, front brakes and rear brakes are different sizes,, there is a reason for that !!!


Correct.....hence my comment above which you must have missed...



L33JSA said:


> The only difference being is size & whether they are vented or not and this is dependant upon the weight and performance of the vehicle they are being used on.


However despite their differing sizes disc WEAR limits are identical whether fitted to the front or rear of a car......so what does that tell you??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it tells me
1, that wear rate is very different , the more energy / force applied then the more mass is required to absorb it,,
2, the wear rate from a given force will obviously be less on a larger area than on a smaller one.. 
ps,, I am not trying here to win any argument,, the route of using the front disc skimmed down to the 22mm is a tried and proven method, it has been done by other ( respected ) forum menbers and is wholly satisfactory, I am not going to mention any names etc , if they want to contribute it is up to them,, their threads are here to be read if you do not believe me...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> it tells me
> 1, that wear rate is very different , the more energy / force applied then the more mass is required to absorb it,,
> 2, the wear rate from a given force will obviously be less on a larger area than on a smaller one..
> ps,, I am not trying here to win any argument,, the route of using the front disc skimmed down to the 22mm is a tried and proven method, it has been done by other ( respected ) forum menbers and is wholly satisfactory, I am not going to mention any names etc , if they want to contribute it is up to them,, their threads are here to be read if you do not believe me...


Surely the wear rate isn't what you should be concerned with, as this is simply the speed with which they wear.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I have no concern about their wear rate as they are designed for considerably more loading than they are / will be getting used for.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi,, having a problem with rear caliper,, piston seized and now leaking badly so looks like it may need replaced,, new ones are over 100 but I can get some used , 1/2 price , golf mk 4 or 5 gti ones but not VR6,, does anyone ( lee ) know if these are the same as VR6/ TT ones before I get them


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

You can't get a VR6 Mk4/5? 

They are however the same as MK4 R32 cars.

Unless you can be sure that the new/used ones are in very good condition I'd opt for a new unit - siezing is a common issue with them


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good man,, but what I was asking was , is the MK4 golf GTI caliper the same as R32 ( mk 1 TT I believe ),,, I have ordered 2 new oem TT ones [smiley=bigcry.gif] ,,, I hate buying oem new bits which are not upgrades !!! [smiley=bomb.gif] but at 50/60 qd each s/h, 10er to blast and then paint , plus 13 qd to go collect,, near price of new oem,, ( 105 all up , throo mate with garage  ) plus I got them to measure to make up the carriers for the BBK upgrade,,, 
ps,, anyone know of anybody making and selling the carrier for the front disc > oem caliper rear BBK upgrade


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kyle18uk said:


> Scrap that idea would be an mot fail
> 
> Need to start looking into seperate small hand brake calipers, going to have a chat with a few people at UDs as I know a few have big brake conversions on the rear


so,, did you find any useful information that you can share


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

roddy said:


> Kyle18uk said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap that idea would be an mot fail
> ...


not so much.

Although, creations motorsport make a rear conversion adapter kit for the mk5 r32 which allows you to fit porsche 4 pots to the rear and keep the original rear caliper for just the handbrake which is ideal. I sent them an email to see if they would make a kit for the TT and they wont! they said the master cylinder isnt big enough to run 4 pots on the rear and the bias is set to 70/30 so wouldnt see a benefit anyway.

So back to the drawing board. Id love a kit like the mk5 kit they do

Ive also seen a mk3 golf that runs TT rear calipers which have been spaced back to allow bigger disks to be fitted, im trying to contact him so find out about the adapters he used.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the carrier is " not too difficult " to make,, use 6mm plate and drill 2 new holes spaced back a little,,, but I don't know how much " a little " is...... :lol: ( watch this space,, work in progress  )


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

roddy said:


> the carrier is " not too difficult " to make,, use 6mm plate and drill 2 new holes spaced back a little,,, but I don't know how much " a little " is...... :lol: ( watch this space,, work in progress  )


Ideally Id want them spaced back enough to fit front 312mm discs on the rear.

If you come up with something let me know as Id be interested.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the " perceived knowledge " is,,, as we know , the problem is the handbrake cable,, it is set for the length of the oem set up which is ( iirc ) 256 mm disc, however I believe it can be made to fit the front disc conversion if it is turned down from its 312mm size to 306mm,, now I hear you say that is only 6mm diff which is actually only 3mm over the length,, but maybe the 306mm really is all it can be stretched to,,, I will be trying the 312 my self but am prepared to have to settle for 306.. this conversion is covered comprehensively In a thread by forum member GrahamsTT,, you may be more successful in a search than I have been


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ades tt 180 said:


> You could use golf r32 rear calipers with your front disc...you can get custom carriers on ebay...and the handbrake mechanism looks the same.


been trying for carriers but no success,, the R32 has to be pre 04 which are not currently available, i believe the post 04 are different,, do you know if they will fit,,, or any links to other custom carrier suppliers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anyone got a rear carrier they can give me some measurements from,, please


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

roddy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > You could use golf r32 rear calipers with your front disc...you can get custom carriers on ebay...and the handbrake mechanism looks the same.
> ...


I don't know how to link with my phone but I searched for 'r32 caliper carriers' on ebay and there are some on there...not tried them though.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 27, 2009)

roddy said:


> they are actually, abouet 2mm clearance on the wheel balance weights,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> if anybody trying this at home be ware the RS4 wheel , even with 15 mm spacer will not fit over the caliper, i tried mine today as i was intending using them s winters,, will need maybe 20 mm spacer ,, mine are R32 with a JJ fitting so clear ok


Hi,
I would like to install the porsche calipers z18 with my rs4 old wheels.
My wheels are et35."
Can i install these calipers with the rs4 old or not?!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ades tt 180 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


yes R32 , even for 310 mm conversion , but only post 04 which are different to pre 04 which are same as TT ones,, tried many places, waiting Compbrake to get back but they didn't !!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hollywood said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > they are actually, abouet 2mm clearance on the wheel balance weights,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


I have 358 mm disc and they will not go on mine , even with 15mm spacers,, I don't know about other disc sizes


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

gave up trying to find custom carriers so decided to make my own..

work in progress


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Kyle18uk said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Kyle18uk said:
> ...


I am running 330mm rears with 4 pots using r8 handbrake caliper.. Nothing avalable to buy for TT off the shelf so I did all the custom work my self. Not easy tho but can be done ..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that's nice mate,, any photo you can put up.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bluslc said:


> I am running 330mm rears with 4 pots using r8 handbrake caliper.. Nothing avalable to buy for TT off the shelf so I did all the custom work my self. Not easy tho but can be done ..


Apart from maybe the compbrake set up.....

http://www.compbrake.com/brake-kits-38/ ... e-kit.html


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > I am running 330mm rears with 4 pots using r8 handbrake caliper.. Nothing avalable to buy for TT off the shelf so I did all the custom work my self. Not easy tho but can be done ..
> ...


I did speak to them but they never got back to me regards to Audi TT Quattro..
it's very easy to make duel setup for non Quattro car."..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i spoke with them yesterday and they told me that they no longer did the mk4 r32 and they thot the mk5v was different,, today they sent me photo and dimensions of mk5 one for , think it was maybe 330 mm , the pcd onto the hub is the same , 90mm, but I think the off set is 22m which is too much for mk4 / TT with front disc, 302/6/12 mm which is 6m, I have to get back to them tomo and ask is the offset the width or the length of the extension which for the front disc machined to whatever you want , 302/6/12 should be max 25 ( 1/2 of 50 )


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you are making your own brackets, have you thought about golf mk3/4 front discs...They are 280 mil diameter and same pcd. Using your original calipers would enable your handbrake cable to reach....I've also found out that chrysler sebring front discs are 5×100 pcd but are 294 diameter...not sure about offset though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok mate but I am already a bit loath to go to all this hassle and still be using the oem caliper,, the 280 disc is only marginally bigger than 225 oem, 256mm ,, I will be trying for 312, at least 306..i have read that it is easy to stretch the h/b cable to 306 so maybe poss to get 312


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The handbrake cable will stretch as i did it on my rear BBK.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve,, what size your disc, what caliper , and which carrier ????????????


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> Steve,, what size your disc, what caliper , and which carrier ????????????


Its a Tarrox big disc kit direct from the Tarrox uk rep.
Origonal calipers with height extensions and i think the disc is 340mm
Fronts are 348mm
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sounds nice steve,, will need to have a lookie next time you have it in ABZ, 340mm disc, that is 80mm over oem,, that is over 3", how did you get the handbrake cable to stretch that amount !! , there are still people who do kits,, ESC eg,, but that is 600 qd !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is quite a bit of give, if you do it right.
My discs weren't cheap.
Steve


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

off to make my caliper carrier extensions today,, easy job,,, incase anyone has not checked the other post I am looking for advice on the incar adjustment on the cables, I expect I will have to let them off as much as poss, Ta R


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Are the adjusters under the flap at the rear of the centre consol? ( the bit that the armrest goes into?)...If not, I'm pretty sure it's under the consol somewhere.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

today fitted this,, cut the backing plate to allow clearance ( not perfectly round but hey ho and still to get coat of protective paint ) next one shows difference in size od discs,, the red thing is the carrier extension ( unfortunately the ludicrous constraints of photo size on this site will not allow the photo of the carrier bolted to it [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) then the calliper fitted,, only standard pads as tonite was really just to make sure that everything fitted,,cut about 1.5" off outside of handbrake outer where it disappears into the suspension arm, disc is 303 although could have been bigger but really would need bigger callipers . didnt have time to do the other side and hand brake not adjusted so no performance opinions, and forgot to take old disc home so no weight comparisons yet.,, but all in all very happy with how things went,, very easy conversion :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

further techys,, disc is from front oem 225 and is cut down from 312mm to 306, skimmed to 22mm and drilled,, I did this myself and is easy,,the origg disc weighs in at 9.5 lbs and this one is 14 lbs ( down from 17.5 before drill skim etc ), so 4 lbs extra per side.., although the dimensions are q small there is a noticeable difference in the braking effect,,, I would recommend this to anybody wanting to balance the rear to a front BBK..


----------

